

Mary-Jo Foley: Why 'Windows 8' Isn't What I Thought It Would Be - msredmond
http://redmondmag.com/articles/2011/11/01/why-windows-8-isnt-what-i-thought-it-would-be.aspx

======
dholowiski
Wow, there are a ton of ads on that site.

